# Favorite Colors



## DruggistBottles (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite colors of the bottles I have (Black Glass, Lime green, 2 yellows, cobalt blue and sapphire blue).  What are some of your favorite colored bottles in your collection?


----------



## annie44 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great color on that Schnapps!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great colors James,...those look great together with the sunlight behind them....Did I recently see that same Mclean's on e bay? Mine aren't lit quite as nice as yours but here's some of my colored bottles together,...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2012)

One more...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty. Who doesn't love colored glass on this forum?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my favorite color of something that I actually found.


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## DruggistBottles (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Great colors James,...those look great together with the sunlight behind them....Did I recently see that same Mclean's on e bay? Mine aren't lit quite as nice as yours but here's some of my colored bottles together,...


 
 Yes that is the same McLeans.  I am selling all but the cobalt druggist.  My plan is to focus just on collecting druggist bottles.  Since I had them out at the same time I thought I should put them together at least once.  I had been meaning to do some posts here about color so started with this one.  The next I will do is ask people to show all the colors they have in a particular bottle type.  Like line up colored sodas in one picture kind of thing.  I should be able to do some good ones with sodas and druggist bottles.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Mar 11, 2012)

Great bottles everyone..keept them comming


----------



## aafm (Mar 12, 2012)

i think every color is beatifull case glass is like this.
 Best: black, blue, aquamarina, green, lime green dark brown and brown:


----------



## aafm (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations. Alex.


----------

